# Macros problem with Outlook, Word 2003



## Grandmaster_Z (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok, one of the users at my job has this pop up error box everytime he opens a new word document or when he goes to compose a new email.

It says "The macros in this project are disabled. Please refer to online help documentation for the host application to determeine how to enable macros"

I don't know why macros is disabled, I did not change any settings, and his office2k3 is up like all our other users, but noone else gets the pop up message. Any ideas?


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

check the security settings on it. Go to tools-->macros-->security. this might be preventing it from running


----------



## sdsongster (Jun 3, 2005)

I scoured the newsgroups and the Microsoft site and none of the solutions I found worked.

This one does!

Do a Find for all instances of Normal.dot and DELETE them.
Don't worry! Word will recreate it when you launch it.

It worked for me.
It will work for you.

DH


----------

